# Heather Armbrust Deserved Arnold; Could Win Ms. Olympia



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Heather Armbrust Deserved Arnold; Could Win Ms. Olympia By Joe Pietaro Come September in Las Vegas, all the talk is going to be about Iris Kyle and if she can add more hardware to her already cluttered collection. There will not be much said about which – if any – of the competitors could spoil [...]

*Read More...*


----------

